# buzzards near my feed plot



## will benton (Oct 31, 2016)

i have had a few poachers on my 100 acres these last few weeks and last heard a gunshot this past friday morning @ 4am.....sunday afternoon i was in my best stand overlooking a food plot and noticed a lot of buzzards flying in and out of the woods..after looking i discovered they shot a doe and it ran just inside the woodline. will the decaying doe and buzzards keep other deer away and what can i do?


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 31, 2016)

Hunt and don't worry about it. The dead deer won't ruin your hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2016)

The other deer won't pay a bit of attention to it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2016)

Stuff dies in the woods all the time and buzzards eat.


----------

